# Wie heißt dieser Köder???



## stanleyclan (23. Dezember 2008)

hi ich habe diese Video gesehen und bin begeistert von diesem Köder!!!     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_f7WpNYmw1M&feature=related  der ist bestimmt auch in meinen Gwässern nicht schlecht...kann mir jemand der diesen Köder kennt sagen wie er heißt?!?!?!!!

lg stanley


PS: weiß nicht wie ich den Link besser machen soll.....einfach in in eure Leiste kopieren, dann wird euch das Video angezeigt !!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Wenn Du den Köder kaufen willst schau halt hier oder auch hier nach.


----------



## stanleyclan (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

danke schon mal aber werden die auch hier in Deutschland angeboten??


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Die wirst Du wohl dort bestellen müssen. Der Wirbt ja damit das er Weltweit Versendet.


----------



## stanleyclan (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

na gut aber falls jemand diesen köder bei deutschen onlineshop´s gesehen hat dann kann er sich ja mal melden!!!!!

lg


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Muss du importieren sowas!!!

mfg Flo


----------



## stanleyclan (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

eine Frage habe ich allerdings noch und zwar habe ich erstens nie gesehen, ob das Einzelhaken oder Drillingshaken sind die an der Echse befestigt sind.....und dann wollte ich noch wissen, wie der Haken an dem Köder angebracht ist...unter dem Kopf oder auf dem kopf....?? denn im Video wurde dat Ding ganz einfach unter seerosen durchgezogen... voll geil


----------



## froxter (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Hm, da würde sich ja ne Sammelbestellung gradezu aufdrängen. Oder braucht jemand 54 von den Dingern für sich selbst....? Ich meld mal Interesse an.....


----------



## Chrizzi (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Da wird wohl ein Offset drin stecken. Zur Not einfach per EMail da anfragen.


----------



## stanleyclan (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

keiner n plan??

ZITAT:   eine Frage habe ich allerdings noch und zwar habe ich erstens nie gesehen, ob das Einzelhaken oder Drillingshaken sind die an der Echse befestigt sind.....und dann wollte ich noch wissen, wie der Haken an dem Köder angebracht ist...unter dem Kopf oder auf dem kopf....??ZITAT


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Chrizzi hat deine Frage beantwortet


----------



## rallye-vid (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> keiner n plan??





Chrizzi schrieb:


> Da wird wohl ein Offset drin stecken. Zur Not einfach per EMail da anfragen.




got it?


----------



## stanleyclan (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

?????


----------



## rallye-vid (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Die sind bestimmt mit sonem Superkleber besprüht worden. Sobald ein Fisch zugebissen hat, wird durch die Schleimhaut eine chemische Reaktion ausgelöst und der Fisch kriegt sein Maul nimmer auf.


----------



## stanleyclan (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

soll ich lachen...???


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

@ rallye-vid
Du wolltest sicher witzig sein. Oder? Hilfreich ist was anderes.:m


@ stanleyclan
Zu den "Gummischlangen" werde die passenden Haken mit geliefert. Außerdem ist bei den Set's auch immer noch eine DVD mit einer Anleitung/Tipps dabei.
Und wie schon gesagt, diese Köder wirst Du hier in Deutschland sicher nicht bekommen.


----------



## rallye-vid (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Lachen ist gesund, also versuchs #h


----------



## rallye-vid (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Nee Stuffel, ich bin imma bitterernst


----------



## fishingchamp (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob er überhaupt weiß wie riesig dieser Köder ist...
Offsets sind übrigens Haken, mit dem Gummiköder weedless anködern kann.
Weedless bedeutet eigentlich nur krautlos.
So kann man solche Köder auch durch Kraut oder Seerosen ziehen ohne darinnen hängen zu bleiben...

@Rallye-Vid
Ich fand den lustig...:m


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Sammelbestellung???


----------



## stanleyclan (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

also auf der Internetseite werden die Teile nur als Riesepaket angeboten.......ca. 54 stück....so viele möchte ich gar nicht..

lg

PS: @rallye-vid sorry wollte nicht ernst rüberkommen...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Sammelbestellung???



Dann brauchst du auch keine 54 Stück


----------



## stanleyclan (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

ne eben aber wie soll ich sonst an 2-3 dieser Dinger rankommen?? überigens wie schwer schätzt ihr diese Teile?? sollten ja nicht allzu großes Gewicht haben...oder?


----------



## rallye-vid (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Sammelbestellung???



Why not?  Wer kriegt das Geld? :q


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Immer der, der fragt


----------



## rallye-vid (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> überigens wie schwer schätzt ihr diese Teile?? sollten ja nicht allzu großes Gewicht haben...oder?



Als Flachläufer wohl kaum.


----------



## rallye-vid (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Immer der, der fragt



Prima, dann brauche ich noch deine Bankverbindung 

Also - WER IST DABEI?

1. Flo
2. Ich


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Sieh es doch mal so, wenn Du wegen zwei oder drei so Gummischlangen eine Bestellung startest, ganz abgesehen das die die Dinger garnicht in so geringen Mengen verkaufen, lohnt das nicht. Das Porto übersteigt den Warenwert um ein Vielfaches. 
Zum anderen haben die aber auch noch ein zweites, kleineres Set ca. 40USD. Du musst also nicht zwingend 54 Stück kaufen.
Und drittens könntest Du dich ja wirklich mit jemandem zusammen tun und  bestellen. Das Spat kosten.#h


----------



## stanleyclan (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

sorry aber ich bin erst 15 und darf soetwas leider noch gar nicht machen......manno ich will die Teile haben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Was versprichst du Dir von dem Köder? Er wurde sicher in erster Linie zum Schwarzbarschfischen entwickelt. Und allein durch sein, sicher geringes Gewicht, wird es schwierig sein ihn auf Weite zu bringen. Gerade als Uferangler wirst Du da "Probleme" haben. Vom Boot sieht das schon ganz anders aus.

Wenn Du den Köder aber trotzdem unbedingt haben willst/musst solltest Du mal mit deinen Eltern reden.


----------



## Patrick83 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Was versprichst du Dir von dem Köder? Er wurde sicher in erster Linie zum Schwarzbarschfischen entwickelt. Und allein durch sein, sicher geringes Gewicht, wird es schwierig sein ihn auf Weite zu bringen. Gerade als Uferangler wirst Du da "Probleme" haben. Vom Boot sieht das schon ganz anders aus.
> 
> Wenn Du den Köder aber trotzdem unbedingt haben willst/musst solltest Du mal mit deinen Eltern reden.


 
Ich finde den Köder auch sehr spannend,ABER ich habe auch schon überlegt ob unsere einheimischen Brasche & Co. denn auch nehmen würden???#c
Ich denke eher nicht,zumindestens in meiner Region,da wir hier nicht viele Schlangen haben...!!#d


----------



## stanleyclan (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

aber ich glaube die beissen wenn sie richtig Hunger haben auf alles...vielleicht verwechslen die dummen Fische diese Gummischlangen ja auch mit Ratten....sind bei den Hechten&Co ja auch beliebt


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> aber ich glaube die beissen wenn sie richtig Hunger haben auf alles...vielleicht verwechslen die dummen Fische diese Gummischlangen ja auch mit Ratten....sind bei den Hechten&Co ja auch beliebt



lol, du hast aber schon gesehen wie groß das Ding ist!?
Definitv nix für Barsche, aber für Hechte. Schlangen gibs hier aber auch 

mfg Flo


----------



## WickedWalleye (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Schlangen gibs hier aber auch



Und Aale!


----------



## stanleyclan (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

ja ok das teil ist lang aber eig. wollte ich es jau auch nicht für Barsche einsetzen sondern eher für Hechte und vielleicht auch Zander.....wie groß schätzt ihr das Teil denn??


----------



## James8 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Hey,

also falls hier mal ne BEstellung zusammen kommen sollte,
würde ich auch ein paar nehmen...

Wünsche allen frohe Weihnachten

Grüße


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Waarum schätzen?

11" entspricht ~28cm..............

Sag mal hast du dir einmal die Internetseite angeguckt?

mfg Flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*



James8 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> also falls hier mal ne BEstellung zusammen kommen sollte,
> würde ich auch ein paar nehmen...
> ...



Hi James, mit 3 Mann wären dass dann für jeden 4 Schlangen für ~14$ plus Versand und Zoll...

mfg Flo


----------



## James8 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Hey Flo,

wollte rally vid (oder so ähnlich) nicht auch welche???
Könnten dann das große Packet nehmen was sich mehr lohnen würde...
4 St. kannste da auch gut brauchen schauen bei Hechten nicht so bissfest aus, denk da kann schnell eine kaputt gehen...

Grüße


----------



## kohlie0611 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Und Aale!


Ich glaub aber nicht das sich Aale so verhalten und schon garnicht so fortbewegen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Hast du schon mal einen Fisch gesehen der PInk ist???


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Ob die Köder nun Pink oder Gelb oder wie auch immer sind ist doch teilweise egal. Denn wenn ich mir die Farben von Gummifischen, Twistern und Co. so anschaue dann kommen die der Natur doch nur sehr selten nahe. Oftmals sind es doch gerade die Schockfarben die die Fische zum Anbiss treiben.

Einen Versuch ist dieser Köder sicher wert, auf Hecht könnte ich mir das in sehr flachen Gewässern oder bei starkem Wasserpflanzenbewuchs auch gut vorstellen. Bei Barsch und Zander eher nicht.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Eigentlich egal, ob man darauf was fängt....

Aber sicher lustig im Sommer am Baggersee, zwischen den Badegästen mal die große Gummischlange rauszuholen damit rum zuspielen und den dicken zu makieren 
Wenn dann noch was drauf beisst ist der Tag gerettet...

Frohes Fest..........Flo


----------



## kohlie0611 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Ich stell ja auch garnicht die Fängigkeit in Frage, da wos viele Ringelnattern gibt (Altarme, Kiesgruben usw.) kann man damit bestimmt was ziehen...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Falls es hier tatsächlich zu einer Bestellung kommt bin ich dabei!


----------



## King Wetzel (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Wenn ihr welche Bestellt könntet ihr ja auch mal berichten


----------



## stanleyclan (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*



> Wenn ihr welche Bestellt könntet ihr ja auch mal berichten


ja bitte berichtet hier dann in diesem Thema eure Erfahrungen!!!!!


----------



## Ronacts (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Ich würde auch mitbestellen? :m
Also wenns dazu kommt ich bin dabei

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*



rallye-vid schrieb:


> Also - WER IST DABEI?
> 
> 1. Flo
> 2. Ich aka Drecksraser
> ...



Also doch das große Paket:vik:


----------



## rallye-vid (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Bin gespannt ob der TE auch mit einspringt 

*Edit*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> ja bitte berichtet hier dann in diesem Thema eure Erfahrungen!!!!!



Doch nicht.. Also erst willst du die unbedingt haben, weisst aber nicht wie du sie bestellen sollst...
Jetzt wo sie bestellt werden, willst du die doch nicht?!? |uhoh:


----------



## litzbarski (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Hallo,

ich würde auch welche nehmen.

Andre


----------



## suchti (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Ich würde auch welche nehmen.


----------



## Ronacts (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

wieviele wollt Ihr denn zusammenbekommen und wer bestellt?|kopfkrat
Gruß Ronny


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Keine Ahnung, aber Drecksraser regelt alles


----------



## rallye-vid (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Flo als der Vater der Idee wird sie bestellen 

Bei 54 Stk und z.B. 9 Leuten wärens 6/Kopp


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Schlagt euch dann um die anderen 2 DVD´s eine ist mir


----------



## rallye-vid (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Dein Brenner hat dann einiges zu tun :q


----------



## arno (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Moin!
Solche Köder such ich auch schon lange.
Bisher habe ich noch nichts gesehen.
Klingt interessant und ich glaube auch , das da gut die Hechte drauf ansprechen.
Allen Sch... gibts zu kaufen und das was man sucht gibts hier nicht!
Na, die nächsten Monate komme ich eh kaum zum Angeln.
Probiert Ihr erst mal und wenns gut ist, kann man ja mal ne zweite Bestellung machen!


----------



## stanleyclan (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*



> Doch nicht.. Also erst willst du die unbedingt haben, weisst aber nicht wie du sie bestellen sollst...
> Jetzt wo sie bestellt werden, willst du die doch nicht?!?



sorry aber hatte doch schon gesagt, ich bin erst 15 und meine Eltern erlauben es mir nicht jemanden von euch Geld zu überweisen o. ä.  deswegen habe ich dieses Thema ja eröffnet, weil ich die diese Gummischlangen ja halt nur bei amerikanischen Shop`s gesehen habe......naja wünsche euch trotzdem viel Spaß mit den Ködern


----------



## rallye-vid (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Ok, ich dachte die erlauben dir net im Amiland einzukaufen.. Aber hier?
Was soll daran schlimm sein?!?

Mensch, da schenke ich dir sogar eine von den Schlangen (solang du mir deine Adresse mitteilen darfst).


----------



## Chris_360 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

hey..

is schon bestellt worden?^^

ich würde mich auch noch einreihen wenns noch möglich is ,)


----------



## Chris_360 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Wann bzw bei wievielen Leuten wollt ihr bestellen?


----------



## rallye-vid (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Eigentlich reichts schon. Bei 9 man(n) sinds 6 / Kopp.

Jetzt muss der Flo sein Taschenrechner auspacken und uns ne Zahl nennen (+ seine Bankverbindung). Wenn er das Geld hat  -> Bestellung?!?


----------



## Chris_360 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*



rallye-vid schrieb:


> Eigentlich reichts schon. Bei 9 man(n) sinds 6 / Kopp.
> 
> Jetzt muss der Flo sein Taschenrechner auspacken und uns ne Zahl nennen (+ seine Bankverbindung). Wenn er das Geld hat  -> Bestellung?!?



Na dann mal los ,-)


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Ich komme so schnell nicht dazu...habe jetzt bis nächstes Jahr volles Program...


----------



## stanleyclan (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

@ rallye-vid

das würdest du wirklich machen??


----------



## rallye-vid (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Dat sind ja nur ein paar Tage 

Rechne bitte erstmal aus wieviel jeder bezahlen muss (inkl. Porto von dir zu uns + DVD Rohlinge).


----------



## rallye-vid (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> @ rallye-vid
> 
> das würdest du wirklich machen??



Natürlich, bin kein Böser #h


----------



## Camouflage (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

hi jungs,..
kann ich mich evtl. noch beteiligen?
dvd brauch ich nicht,...
aber n paar von den schlangen wären schon cool,...
lg
nils


----------



## rallye-vid (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Weiter gehts.. #h



rallye-vid schrieb:


> Also - WER IST DABEI (Sammelbestellung)?
> 
> 1. Flo
> 2. Ich aka Drecksraser
> ...


----------



## Camouflage (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Subtotal:      $98.85          Shipping:      $15.90          Tax:      $0.00          Total:      $114.75 

*Symbol**US Dollar**Wechselkurs**Euro €**Geldkurs**Briefkurs*USDEUR=X*
114,75*  24 Dez0,      *81,8999*0,          71370,       7137

also ca.82 euro,...


alles andere ist dann von der anzahl der mitbesteller abhängig,...
übernimmt irgendwer den rest und teilt mir seine bankverbindug mit damit ich wieder n bischen ärmer werde?
;-)
würd auch eine für unseren jungangler abdrücken,...
dann hat er schonmal zwei 
lg
nils


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Wie teilt man 81 Schlangen, durch 10 Personen? 

Und 12 Haken und 3 DVD´s


----------



## Camouflage (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

mir würden vier reichen,...
lg


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

54+27=81 hab die Bonussnakes vergessen....Also ich habe keine Kreditkarte also kann ich schonmal nicht bestellen -.-


----------



## rallye-vid (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Jute Frage :q

Evtl meldet sich jemand nicht.. Dann sind wa wieder bei 9 

Aber jut - ich erlaube mir jetzt die Liste zu schliessen! 

Flo, rechne bitte die Kosten aus (inkl. Zöll, Versand DE, Verpackung etc). Wenns fest steht, alle die sich gemeldet haben antippen und die Kohle "verlangen". Wenn du alles druf hast, sagen wir mal bis zum 05.01, bestellste die Sachen. Wer bis dahin net bezahlt hat - pech?! |kopfkrat

Oh Flo.. Ich auch net.. Gibbet dort paypal? #c


----------



## Camouflage (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

is seit diesem monat nicht alles bis 150 euro zollfrei???
oder irre ich mich da?
lg
nils,...
ps,. kreditkarte hab ich auch nicht,... :-(


----------



## rallye-vid (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Irgendwie Zoll frei, aber die 19% Märchensteuer müssen wir abdrücken.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Ne nur Kreditkarte....

Das mit dem Zoll ist irgendwie nicht so eindeutig...ob nur der Zoll also 3% wegfallen oder eben Beträge unter 150€ komplett steuerfrei sind also auch keine 19 MwSt mehr...schau definitiv aber mal nach...

Ist doch einfach:

Für jeden 8 Schlangen + 1 Haken + DVD (wenn man will)
Für den der das ganze Abwickelt: Gibs dann 2 Haken 

Für den TE: Gibs dann eine Snake+ Haken

mfg Flo


----------



## stanleyclan (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*



> Für den TE: Gibs dann eine Snake+ Haken



ohh vielen dank!!!!!!


----------



## rallye-vid (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Ich besorge mir jetzt sone Prepaid Kreditkarte - will die 2 Haken* :q

Dann tipp ich euch an #6

* Scherz


----------



## BallerNacken (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

also hier gibts die auch noch aus Südafrika...da kosten 18 stück schon inklusive verschiffung 25 euro...

vlt kann man es ja so machen, dass man mehrere Pakete auf einmal bestellt und nur einmal shipping zahlt...

und da kann man überweisen...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Tja Jungs, dann wird das wohl nichts werden mit eurer Bestellung. Der Erste ist zu Jung, Vati hat was dagegen...hätte ich als Vater auch wenn ich das hier lesen würde, der Zweite keine Kreditkarte und der Dritte, der der den anderen Anschaft hat plötzlich auch keine und kann/will deshalb nicht bestellen. Von Vierten ganz zu schweigen.....
Wenn ich mir aber anschaue seit wann ihr hier im Board seit finde ich euer Misstrauen verständlich.#6   Ich würde mir auch zwei oder gar dreimal überlegen ob ich irgend einem Wildfremden Geld überweisen würde.
Auf der anderen Seite gibt es gerade hier im Board genug Leute wo ich genau das ohne zu zögern machen würde. Aber das auch bloß deshalb weil ich diese Leute persönlich kenne.


----------



## rallye-vid (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Tja Stuffel, ich glaube ich bin der 4. Stört mich auch nicht 

Hier kennt man mich net persönlich, bei barsch-alarm schon.

Umso länger wird dein Gesicht wenn jeder die Sachen auf dem Tisch liegen hat. #h


----------



## Camouflage (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

also bei DEN beträgen mach ich mir da keinen kopf,...
hab schon zigfach gebrauchte fleigenfischerklamotten gekauft die n wesentlich größeres loch in die patte gerissen haben,...
und ich hatte (zum glück) nie probleme,...
lg
nils


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Falsch, Du bist der dritte.:q


----------



## duck_68 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Ne nur Kreditkarte....
> 
> Das mit dem Zoll ist irgendwie nicht so eindeutig...ob nur der Zoll also 3% wegfallen oder eben Beträge unter 150€ komplett steuerfrei sind also auch keine 19 MwSt mehr...schau definitiv aber mal nach...
> 
> ...




Das mit dem Zoll ist ganz eindeutig - bis 22€ Zoll und Abgaben (Mwst) frei - bis 150€ Zollfei, Mwst ist zu zahlen - alles über 150€ Zoll und Mwst zu zahlen!

Nachlesen kannst Du hier


----------



## Camouflage (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

@ martin
                danke,...super link,...


----------



## rallye-vid (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Ich habe ja auch nie gesagt dass ICH die bestellen will, lieber Stuffel. Darum habe ich mir auch keine Gedanken drüber gemacht. Warum auch #c

Jetzt siehts anders aus, darum auch die Prepaid Karte.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

rallye-vid, Musst Dich angegriffen fühlen, wobei ich mir das "lieber Stuffel" dann doch verbitte!!!  Ich finde es ganz i.O. das man bei Geldgeschäften, welcher Art und Höhe auch immer, eine gewisse Vorsicht walten lässt!
Ich würde z.B. auch hier im Board nicht gleich jedem mein Geld an vertauen. Egal wie lange ich hier schon dabei bin. 
Da ich aber viele der Member hier persönlich kenne, hätte ich gerade bei denen die ich persönlich kenne keine Bedenken.


----------



## rallye-vid (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Ich verstehe dich ganz gut. Nur wie gesagt, hier kennt mich (noch) keiner persönlich, bei BA schon (inkl. Der Raubfisch + Fisch & Fang Jungs - waren 'zusammen' an der Müritz).

Kann dir also versichern, du brauchst dir um meine Wenigkeit keine Gedanken zu machen.

Sorry für den "lieben", war nicht negativ gemeint.

LG,
Karol


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Ich wollte/möchte Dir auch in keinster Weise zu nahen treten.:m

Zum Glück gibt es Deutschlandweit, und z.T. sogar darüber hinaus, sehr viele Treffen von Boardies die diese Anonymität beseitigen.


----------



## rallye-vid (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*






Also: 82,00 EUR + 19% Mehrwertsteuer = 97,58 EUR / 10 Leute = 9,80 EUR / Person

9,80 EUR / Person + 2,20 Maxibrief = *12,00 EUR*

@ Stuffel - kein Problem #h

PS. Ich werde jetzt alle die sich gemeldet haben anschreiben. 
Bitte bis zum 10.01.09 das Geld überweisen! Differenzen werde ich erstatten.
Meine Prepaid Mastercard wurde freigeschaltet.


----------



## Camouflage (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

*lach*
also da kann was nicht so ganz stimmen,....
82=100
o,82=1
15,58=19

macht also 82+15,58=97,58
also 9,8 euro pro nase,...
zuzüglich 2,2 porto,..
also 12 euro,...

lieben gruß,..
nils


----------



## rallye-vid (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Ja, sorry. Hab mich vertippt! |peinlich |supergri


----------



## Camouflage (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

kein problem,..
kommt schonmal vor,...

sei doch so nett und schick mir mal ne pn mit deinen bankdaten,...
dann mach ich dich direkt und vorallem UNBEKANNTERWEISE zu nem REICHEN mann,indem ich zwölfendrölfzig euronen überweise,...
:vik:
    |supergri
lieben gruß,...
nils

PS,..
und n dickes danke dafür das du dir die arbeit machst,....#6


----------



## rallye-vid (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

PNs sind unterwegs |wavey:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Ich bin dabei!

Immer diese negative Grundstimmung, wie reden hier über~15€, ich freue mich wenn das ganze klappt!

Danke ralley-vid für die Mühe!

Bitte denkt dran das es um insgesamt 54 Snakes geht, nicht um 81. Bei 9 Leuten also 6 Stück (1 je Farbe) pro Person. Dazu je ein Offsethaken, aber ich denke mal da hat man ja noch ein paar passende zu Hause. 

Ich bin schon auf das Teil gespannt, bitte dann aber hier auch die entsprechenden Fänge posten!

CU Stefan


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Includes:
                              54 Original Fishing Snakes™ in total
                                   9 Black Moccasin Snakes 
                                   9 Brown Rat Snakes
                                   9  White Albino Snakes
*+ 27 BONUS SNAKES 
*_(9 Chartreuse, 9 Red Viper, 9 Yellow Viper)_
																                               12 Custom Longshank VMC Snake Hook

sind für mich 81 Snakes


----------



## James8 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Hey Jungs,

erstnal danke rally, dass du dir der Bestellung angenommen hast#6#6#6

Bin ja schon mal gespannt wie die dann sind.....

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen

Grüße


----------



## Denni_Lo (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat600390&hasJS=true

Falls ihr doch nicht da bestellt, da kan man auch per PP zahlen.


----------



## rallye-vid (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Includes:
> *54* Original Fishing Snakes™ in *total*
> *9* Black Moccasin Snakes
> *9* Brown Rat Snakes
> ...



Umso länger ich hingucke, umso sicherer bin ich mir dass es 54 sind


----------



## stanleyclan (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

hast völlig recht rallye das sind in der tat "nur" 54 stück...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

lol das natürlich wahr....

Hmm...zu viel Wein/Bier und Essen gehabt...so stürze mich jetzt mal in Runde 2

@ denni-lo ist eine andere die gute hat nur 10 inch die andere 11


----------



## Denni_Lo (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

ist mir schon klar aber an den 2,5x cm wird es wohl nicht scheitern oder? Ich habe Euch das nur gepostet wegen der fehlenden Kreditkarte


----------



## rallye-vid (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Karte ist schon da https://www.wirecard.com/wirecard/ #6

Die cabelas Schlangen sind aber auch um einiges teurer, Stk $3.49


----------



## stanleyclan (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

eben deswegen würde ich die 54 stück nehmen


----------



## rallye-vid (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

*Update:*

1. Flo - *abgesprungen*

2. Ich

3. James8 - *bezahlt*

4. Schleien-Stefan - Geld ist unterwegs

5. Ronny - *bezahlt*

6. litzbarski - *bezahlt*

7. suchti - Geld ist unterwegs

8. froxter - Geld ist unterwegs

9. Chris_360 - *bezahlt*

10. Camouflage - Geld ist unterwegs

Also, Flo ist nicht mehr dabei!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Ich habe doch auch direkt bezahlt?

Prüfe ich heute Abend noch mal, bin auf jeden Fall dabei!


----------



## rallye-vid (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Keine Sorgen Stefan - manche Banken verarbeiten die Überweisungen langsamer als andere #h


----------



## Zander911 (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

*AW: Kunstköder Datenbank*
 		Hallo,

Mal was anderes:
Suche den *Fine Fish* in Farbe_ Appleseed_ *von Mann's*,Länge ca.12-13cm.
Habe viele Seiten im Internet durschaut ,aber anscheinend leider nicht mehr zu bekommen,oder für horende Preise wie 2,99€/St.!

Kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## rallye-vid (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Zander911, bist im falschen Thread


----------



## rallye-vid (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

*Update 2:*

1. Ich - mir gehts gut 

2. James8 - *bezahlt*

3. Schleien-Stefan - *bezahlt*

4. Ronny - *bezahlt*

5. litzbarski - *bezahlt*

6. suchti - *bezahlt*

7. froxter - *bezahlt*

8. Chris_360 - *bezahlt*

9. Camouflage - Geld ist unterwegs

Na dann dauerts nimmer lange #6


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Coole Sache!

Und bei 9 Leuten geht es ja auch genau auf, dann freue ich mich schon mal auf die Schlangen!


----------



## rallye-vid (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Dann noch eine Frage .. Landet die Sendung dann beim Zollamt in meiner Stadt oder woanders? Ich nehme an ich werde dann auch angeschrieben... ?!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Normalerweise landet die bei Dir im Briefkasten, Gummiköder...

Wenn Zoll dann entweder beim Postboten bezahlen (wenn der Preis aussen klar deklariert ist, wird dann verzollt und durch die Post kassiert) oder Du bekommst einen Schein das Du im Zollamt antanzen sollst, dann Rechnungskopie mitnehmen...


----------



## rallye-vid (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Oki, hoffe muss nicht dafür irgendwo nach Berlin oder so fahren |kopfkrat


----------



## Ronacts (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

@rallye-vid

wie siehts aus - schon Updates

Gruß Ronny


----------



## rallye-vid (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Hi Ronny,

bis auf Camouflage haben alle bezahlt. 

Ich habe am Freitag die Überweisung vorgenommen und sobald das Geld auf der wirecard drauf ist, wirds bestellt #6


----------



## Ronacts (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Super

ich habe Zeit, im Moment ist es eh schlecht mit Angeln leider 

Gruß Ronny :m


----------



## James8 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Hey,

super, hat ja ganz gut geklappt.

Freu mich auch schon auf den Köder!


Grüße


----------



## GreenMonsta (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Sehe den Thread jetzt erst,falls nach der Bestellung jemand welche loswerden möchte,einfach mal bei mir melden.

lg,Ben


----------



## rallye-vid (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Habe die Snakes heute bestellt #6







Es wird aber ein wenig teurer werden, da sich der Dollarkurs geändert hat (bis jetzt 5,00 EUR mehr. Muss aber noch die Zollgebühren abwarten).

Sobald ich die Köder vor mir liegen habe, werde ich die Kosten nochmal ausrechnen. Natürlich inkl. Screenshots und allen Rechnungen.

|wavey:


----------



## stanleyclan (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

ist ja echt cool!!!


----------



## BigGamer (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

die Schlangen sehen echt gut aus.
Schade dass ich da nicht dran komme:c


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*



BigGamer schrieb:


> die Schlangen sehen echt gut aus.
> Schade dass ich da nicht dran komme:c



Bezugsadresse steht im Thread...


----------



## BigGamer (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Bezugsadresse steht im Thread...



schon klar, hab aber das gleiche Problem wie stanleyclan: 
Jungangler ---> keine Kreditkarte:c


----------



## rallye-vid (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Da Camouflage bis dato nicht bezahlt hat wäre sein Anteil evtl. frei..


----------



## stanleyclan (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

glaube der bezahlt nicht mehr wenn ich ehrlich sein soll.......


----------



## James8 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

:vik::l:vik:


grüße


----------



## rallye-vid (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*






#6

Da ich von Camouflage immernoch kein Geld bekommen habe, ist er damit OUT.

Sein Satz ist also FREI - bei Interesse bitte melden!


----------



## stanleyclan (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

GreenMonsta

er wollte doch also können wir ihn doch anschreiben!!


----------



## GreenMonsta (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> GreenMonsta
> 
> er wollte doch also können wir ihn doch anschreiben!!



Mist,habe leider erst am 1.2 wieder geld  
Sonst wäre ich sofort dabei.

lg


----------



## rallye-vid (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Kein Thema.

Die Köder sind unterwegs, also ein paar Tage Zeit haben wir ja noch.


----------



## rallye-vid (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

GreenMonsta nimmt den freien Satz |wavey:


----------



## stanleyclan (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

cool, wann denkst du kommen sie an??


----------



## GreenMonsta (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*



rallye-vid schrieb:


> GreenMonsta nimmt den freien Satz |wavey:



Ja,ich werde auch Schlangenbeschwörer


----------



## rallye-vid (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> cool, wann denkst du kommen sie an??



Das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Kann die Sendung nicht verfolgen...


----------



## rallye-vid (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

|wavey:


----------



## stanleyclan (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

echt cool darf ich mir eine farbe aussuchen?? oder schickst du mir eine ??lg


----------



## rallye-vid (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Grün bekommst du, denn die gibts ja doppelt.


----------



## stanleyclan (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

ok klar aber ich glaube ich ahbe nicht solche haken...??!!


----------



## rallye-vid (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Einen Haken bekommst du auch.. 

Das sind aber ganz normale (Wide Gap) 5/0 Offset Haken, die es überall zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## Chris_360 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

sau cool.

freu mich schon..

Gruß


----------



## stanleyclan (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

jup könnt hier in dem Thread auch gerne dann eure Erfolge melden!!!!

MfG Stanley


----------



## GreenMonsta (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Freue mich auch schon wenn die Schlangen bei mir eintreffen  
Und über eure Fangerfolge möchte ich natürlich auch Informiert werden 

lg,Ben


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Coole Sache, freue mich schon drauf!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Zeige ich Dir bei Gelegenheit mal, die rocken bestimmt an der Saar...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Ich lasse doch so eine kleine wehrlose Schlange nicht im bösen LWS schwimmen...

Und am Main glaube ich nicht das Du das Teil in der Strömung sinnvoll präsentiert bekommst. Nolte ist noch zu und dann Kukö-Verbot => ich denke mal die Twitchausrüstung werden wir in nächster Zeit eher weniger zusammen fischen...

Ist halt doch erst noch mehr Gummi-Zeit im Moment, und dann werde ich mich erst mal im Wallerblinkern versuchen.


----------



## James8 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

#6

Hey,

freu mich auch schon!!!

Grüße


----------



## rallye-vid (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Ich bringe die morgen zur Post und poste hier den neuen Preis.. Sind ein paar Cent mehr geworden.

Geil sind die Teile auf jeden Fall.. Nicht nur fürn Offset Haken


----------



## hechtcroissant (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Da wird wohl ein Offset drin stecken. Zur Not einfach per EMail da anfragen.





|kopfkrat ich glaub eher dass du erst noch nen offset reinziehen musst
das teil wird dann wie nen softjerk mit sanften rutenschlägen nach unten geführt|kopfkrat


----------



## stanleyclan (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

ne das wird nicht nach unten gezupft... diese Schlangen werden wie ein Popper über die Oberfläche gezupft!!


----------



## rallye-vid (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Nabend zusammen |wavey:

Wie versprochen sind die Köder jetzt unterwegs #6

Zum Preisupdate:

88,26 € gingen von der Karte runter.
14,55 € MwSt beim Zoll
2,00 € Versand+Verpackung

= 104,81 € / 9 = 11,645... €/Kopf

Es gibt also 0,36 € wieder! Wer die zurück haben möchte, bitte PN an mich. 

Grüße

PS. Stefan, bei dir wärens 0,86€.


----------



## GreenMonsta (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*



rallye-vid schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen |wavey:
> 
> Wie versprochen sind die Köder jetzt unterwegs #6
> 
> ...



Wir haben darüber ja schon gesprochen 

lg


----------



## rallye-vid (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Korrekt


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Super, freue mich schon drauf! #6

Wenn wir uns mal bei einem Boardy-Treffen sehen sollten bist Du mir ein Bier schuldig, OK? :m


----------



## rallye-vid (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Geht klar :m


----------



## Chris_360 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*



rallye-vid schrieb:


> Es gibt also 0,36 € wieder! Wer die zurück haben möchte, bitte PN an mich.



Kauf dir was schönes davon ,-)

Dein Einsatz sollte eigentlich mit mehr belohnt werden - 
deshalb nochmal vielen Dank an dieser Stelle

Gruß


----------



## slowhand (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wenn wir uns mal bei einem Boardy-Treffen sehen sollten bist Du mir ein Bier schuldig, OK? :m



Dann sollte er Dir lieber die 36 Cent wiedergeben, sonst zahlt er für seine Mühen auch noch drauf...|supergri
Also ich würde vorschlagen, Du gibst ihm ein Bier aus.#g


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

He, 86 Cent...

Keine Sorge, wenn wir uns wirklich mal sehen sollten wird es sein Schaden nicht sein...


----------



## GreenMonsta (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

So,die Schlangen sind gut bei mir angekommen 

Fühlen sich super weich an,bin mal gespannt wie die Action im Wasser ist und ob ich das so wie auf dem Video hinbekomme.

Werde mir bei meinem nächsten Angelshop besuch erstmal ein paar zusatz Offsethaken besorgen 

Und nochmal ein großes dankeschön an *Karol* für die ganze arbeit !

lg,Ben


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Meine sind auch gekommen, bin schon gespannt die zu testen. :m

Danke noch mal Karol! #6


----------



## stanleyclan (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

jo miene kleine Test-Gummischlange ist auch schon da aber ich verstehe das mit dem Haken auf dem Video nicht denn der ist ja in dem Gummi drinne und schaut nicht oben raus, so wie ich gedacht habe.....kommt der beim Biss, wenn man anschlägt automatisch raus wenn man anschlägt oder den haken ganz oben durchziehen?


----------



## suchti (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Bei mir sind die heut auch angekommen und sie sehen schonmal gut aus. Ich war nur erst mal ziemlich überascht wer mir so Schlangen schickt (hab det Tröt ganz vergessen). Nochmal danke an  für die organisation :m.
PS: die par Cent kansch gern behalten.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

die Spitze liegt auf dem Gummi auf und steckt nicht drin

Hier sieht du wie es geht

*KlickmichanichbineinLink*


----------



## Phil Lee (6. Februar 2009)

*Moin Zusammen...*

Bin jetzt auch total heiß darauf ein Schlangenbeschwörer zu werden und suche nun also weitere Jungs und Deerns die sich an der Bestellung beteiligen wollen.

Bei Interesse PN an mich...


----------



## froxter (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Hallo,

meine kamen heut auch an. Vielen Dank für´s Besorgen!


----------



## stanleyclan (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

und vergesst nicht Jungs Fänge mit den Snakes bitte unbedingt auch hier posten!!!


----------



## Tüdde (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

man die auch selbst gießen und dann alle paar zentimeter ne kleine styroporkugelrein, dadurch schwimmt das ding und wenn man die kugeln versetzt hinkriegt machts auch sone schlängelnde Bewegung|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Ronacts (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

@rallye-vid

vielen Dank nochmal für deine Mühen, meine Schlangen sind heute angekommen. #6

die 0,36 € kannst du behalten , vielleicht für die nächste Aktion :q 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Leitwolf (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

also ich währe bei einer bestellung auch dabei,habe den thread jetzt schon längerverfolgt und sehen echt interessant aus


----------



## James8 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Hey,

also meine sind auch schon gekommen, nur als ich mit der Flöte was gespielt hab, ist überhaupt nichts passiert|uhoh:|uhoh:


Grüße


----------



## Ossipeter (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Vielleicht hast du auf der falsche Flöte gespielt!:q:q


----------



## stanleyclan (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

na passt lieber auf, sonst kommt gleich der Ferkelfahnder......


----------



## Chris_360 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

ich bin nur mal gespannt wieviele Hechtattaken die Gummis aushalten.. ,-)


----------



## rallye-vid (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Die sind ziemlich weich und sollten sich der Form der Zähne anpassen 

Notfalls bestellen wir aber nochmal nach


----------



## Chris_360 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

das is auch ne gute idee^^

aber nochmal zu den haken?

kann ich da einfach irgendwelche offset haken in größe 5/0 nehmen?
oder is das ein spezieller?

scheint ja auch ohne wiederhaken zu sein..falls die sonst überhaupt einen haben..


----------



## rallye-vid (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Diese könntest du nehmen klick-klack


----------



## Phil Lee (17. März 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Moin an alle,

habe auch vor 3 Wochen die Snakes geordert und bin schon sehr gespannt auf den Einsatz. Kann jemand ein Foto hochladen, auf dem Mensch sehen kann wie der Haken optimal angebracht wird, das eine bereits hochgeladen ist nicht mehr zu erreichen.

Geht das? 
Freu mich,

petri snake


----------



## HD4ever (17. März 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

na, da bin ich ja mal gespannt auf Fangmeldungen ... #h
was bei dem Schwarzbarschen im Amiland gut funzt muß ja hierzulande nicht auch gleich der absolute Bringer sein .... |rolleyes
aber bestimmt mal was neues an überblinkerten Gewässern !


----------



## stanleyclan (17. März 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

also ich sage nochmal bitte unbedingt BERICHTE liefern!!!!!!!

@ Phil Lee 

wenn du die bestellst bekommst du auch eine CD dazu und da wird das perfekt gezeigt!!!!


----------



## Phil Lee (29. März 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Moin Petrifriends,

ich habe noch zwei Pakete der Snakes abzugeben. Wenn jemand möchte, einfach PM an mich und los gehts.

lieben Gruß,

Phil Lee


----------



## Chris_360 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Hallo Schlangenanbeter ,)

wie kommt ihr klar mit euren Snakes?
hatte denn schon jemand Erfolg damit?

da mittlerweile im Mittelwasser so viel Kraut schon wächst, werd ich jetz dann langsam mal mit den Schlangen los ziehen ,)


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Noch nicht getestet, aber wenn jetzt das Kraut ordentlich hochkommt wird das auf jeden Fall nachgeholt!


----------



## BigGamer (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Ich hab die auch noch nicht getestet


----------



## angelnooby (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

mensch... testet mal!!!!  bin schon gespannt drauf... gehören kleine wasserschlangen denn hier auch aufn speiseplan?


----------



## James8 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Hey Jungs,

da seid ihr ja alle wie ich *gg* hab die Dinger auch noch nicht getestet aber immerhin waren sie jetzt schon ein mal am Wasser dabei...mach auf jeden Fall Meldung wenn ich die schönen Schlangen mal dran hatte.

Grüße


----------



## Stuka1982 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Also wenn wieder mal jemand bestellt oder einer ein Paar verkaufen will bitte bescheid sagen.
Hab da nen See wo man im Extrem dichten Kraut immer Hechte stehen hat.
Das Zeug ist allerdings so dicht und wirklich bis ca 5 cm unter die Wasseroberfläche.

Hab schon ein Paar klasse Tiere mit dem bekannten Froschköder überlistet.







Also lange Rede kurzer Sinn, hätte Interesse. |supergri


----------



## Stuka1982 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Dank Phil Lee gibts bald wieder welche:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=158644

#6


----------



## hecht 01 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

kann sein das die in deutschland nicht so gut sind weil hier keine schlangen durchs wasser schwimmen 
aber einfach testen


----------



## Chris_360 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*



hecht 01 schrieb:


> kann sein das die in deutschland nicht so gut sind weil hier keine schlangen durchs wasser schwimmen
> aber einfach testen



is zwar nicht regelmäßig der Fall, aber ich hab schon des öfteren Schlangen an der Wasseroberfläche schwimmen sehen..

und auch nicht mal soo kleine.. ,-)


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*



hecht 01 schrieb:


> kann sein das die in deutschland nicht so gut sind weil hier keine schlangen durchs wasser schwimmen
> aber einfach testen



Ich habe hier auch noch keine gelben, roten oder weißen Fische mit rotem Kopf rumschwimmen sehen, mit Wobblern in den Designs läuft es aber ganz gut...

Es geht um Schlüsselreize, das muss nicht unbedingt natürlich sein.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Die Ringelnatter jagt gerne an Gewässer


----------



## Chrizzi (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> *Ich habe hier auch noch keine gelben, roten oder weißen Fische mit rotem Kopf rumschwimmen sehen*, mit Wobblern in den Designs läuft es aber ganz gut...
> 
> Es geht um Schlüsselreize, das muss nicht unbedingt natürlich sein.



Nicht? Dann solltest du die Augen aufhalten. 

Schlangen hab ich auch schon am/im Wasser gesehen. Irgendwer frißt sowas sicherlich auch mal. Dazu gibt es die abgefahrensten Köder, da sollte eine Schlange schon fast normal sein - man suche nur mal nach _Crawler_, sowas hab ich auch noch nie gesehen. Die werden aber auch gefressen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Nicht? Dann solltest du die Augen aufhalten.

Mach ich demnächst, versprochen! :m


----------



## WickedWalleye (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> man suche nur mal nach _Crawler_, sowas hab ich auch noch nie gesehen. Die werden aber auch gefressen.



Soll das nicht einen abgestürzten, kranken Vogel darstellen?


----------



## Chris_360 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*



Stuka1982 schrieb:


> Also wenn wieder mal jemand bestellt oder einer ein Paar verkaufen will bitte bescheid sagen.
> Hab da nen See wo man im Extrem dichten Kraut immer Hechte stehen hat.
> Das Zeug ist allerdings so dicht und wirklich bis ca 5 cm unter die Wasseroberfläche.
> 
> ...



hab im Laden auch erst diesen Frosch gesehen und auch mitgenommen - 
hab den und die Schlangen dann auch gleich ausprobiert..

musste leider feststellen das beide knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche laufen, das liegt wohl am Stahlvorfach. Ist zwar nur minimal aber beide laufen erst richtig, wenn das Vorfach aus dem Wasser ragt, und so die Köder direkt an der Oberfläche laufen können

ist das bei euch auch so? Vorfach und Karabiner dürften nicht all zu schwer sein


----------



## Stuka1982 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Also bei mir läuft er mit Stahlvorfach auf der Oberfläche.
Ich schau morgen mal im Auto welche Vorfächer ich zur Zeit nehme und schreib es dann mal hier rein.


----------



## Chris_360 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*



Stuka1982 schrieb:


> Ich schau morgen mal im Auto welche Vorfächer ich zur Zeit nehme und schreib es dann mal hier rein.



ja das wär super..

ich verwende ein Flexonit mit 11,6 kg Tragkraft und nen Karabiner bis ca 18kg - also wirklich kein schweres Geschütz - dennoch fangen bei mir beide langsam an zu sinken


----------



## BigGamer (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*



Chris_360 schrieb:


> ich verwende ein Flexonit mit 11,6 kg Tragkraft und nen Karabiner bis ca 18kg - also wirklich kein schweres Geschütz - dennoch fangen bei mir beide langsam an zu sinken


 
18kg ist schon ziemlich schweres Geschütz auf Pike


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*



BigGamer schrieb:


> 18kg ist schon ziemlich schweres Geschütz auf Pike



Ansichtssache... Kommt halt immer drauf an wie und wo man fischt, beim Jerken ist das wohl eine normale Dimension, beim Angeln bei Hindernissen kann das durchaus angemessen sein. 

Im Zweifelsfall würde ich das Vorfach direkt an den Haken verbinden, dazu dann eine Schlaufe und mit NoKnot-verbinden, dann wiegt das kaum und sollte den Lauf nicht beieinträchtigen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Was?

Ich verwende 40lb Karabiner zum Barsch- und Zanderangeln!  Die Dinger sind doch überhaupt nicht groß.#c Also wenn mir meine Montage irgendwo zerfetzt wird dann doch bitte nicht am Wirbel/Karabiner.


----------



## BigGamer (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

na klärchen, warum nicht auch 120lb BigGame-Schnur auf Rotaugen??


----------



## WickedWalleye (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Äh... ;+ vielleicht solltest du die Dinger mal sehen? Nur weil die 18Kg halten heisst das nicht, daß das irgendwelche Monster-Snaps sind...  Die sind nicht groß.


----------



## BigGamer (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

hm also die Dinger die ich habe mit 18kg sind Monsterteile wie die Meereswirbel aus Lidlboxen
Aber da bin ich wohl nicht auf der Höhe der Zeit, wie gesagt nehm ich nur im Notfall solche Teile, eher 6-14 kg


----------



## Pete Pike (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Die sind 20mm lang. Das geht noch. Kleiner ist aber schöner


----------



## BigGamer (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

|good:|good:|good:


----------



## WickedWalleye (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Die kleine Fitzelteile sind mir zu unhandlich. 

20mm bin ich mir nicht mal sicher... hab jetzt keinen da, aber eigentlich haben die ne ideale Größe für Köder ~10cm...
Ich kauf die Dinger ja nicht nach Tragkraft, sondern nach Handlichkeit. Nen 9Kg Rosco-Snaps ist voll das Mikro-Teil. :q


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*



BigGamer schrieb:


> hm also die Dinger die ich habe mit 18kg sind Monsterteile wie die Meereswirbel aus Lidlboxen
> Aber da bin ich wohl nicht auf der Höhe der Zeit, wie gesagt nehm ich nur im Notfall solche Teile, eher 6-14 kg



Also meine 16kg-Karabiner haben 13mm? #c Ist für mein Empfinden recht klein.

Eventuell weniger bei Lidl schauen, im Angelladen gibt es da echt gute Sachen.


----------



## Chris_360 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Also meine 16kg-Karabiner haben 13mm? #c Ist für mein Empfinden recht klein.
> 
> Eventuell weniger bei Lidl schauen, im Angelladen gibt es da echt gute Sachen.



meine 18kg karabiner sind auch nicht recht viel größer..
bei manchen baits ab 12-15 cm wirds schon eng das die überhaupt noch rein passen

drum versteh ich manche aussagen hier wirklich nicht - 
und wenn jemand mega-ultra-light fischen will soll er das machen


----------



## Chrizzi (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Ich glaube meine 120 lb Karabiner haben gerade mal 20 mm. Zu groß sind die definitiv nicht.


----------



## BigGamer (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ich glaube meine 120 lb Karabiner haben gerade mal 20 mm. Zu groß sind die definitiv nicht.


 
120lb bei 2cm??|bigeyes
Welcher neueste Ultrastahl ist denn da verbaut worden??|bigeyes


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Die Dinger sind schon relativ dickdrähtig, aber Chris hat recht, meine 40lb Snaps wären mir für Köder ab 15cm auch zu klein, das sieht alleine schon optisch komisch aus.

Glaub es doch einfach. 

Keine Ahnung was für ein "Superstahl" das ist und ich bin auch nie auf die Idee gekommen die Tragkraftangabe meiner Karabiner einem Test zu unterziehen, hauptsache sie halten weit mehr aus als die Schnur.


----------



## Tisie (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Sorry für OT, aber es geht nicht anders #d

Hi Kai,

räum mal Deinen Posteingang auf/leer, dann kann ich Dir auch auf Deine PN antworten 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Firstligh (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Hallo Jungs,

ist es wirklich so, dass die Besteller der ersten Generation bisher nichts mit den Schlangen gefangen haben? Das ermutigt einen Neckarangler nicht gerade zum Kauf  .

Wenn doch, erzählt mal.

Liebe Grüße,
Lothar


----------



## Chrizzi (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*



BigGamer schrieb:


> 120lb bei 2cm??|bigeyes
> Welcher neueste Ultrastahl ist denn da verbaut worden??|bigeyes



Ich hab sie gerade nicht hier und kann das nur abschätzen, aber länger als 25 mm sind die niemals.

Hier sind sie: http://cgi.ebay.com/DECOY-CROSS-LOC...0?hash=item5881d29372&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## James8 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Hey,

@firstlight
denke, dass das daran liegen könnte, dass die meisten aus der ersten Runde es einfach noch nicht probiert haben...muss erst noch mehr Kraut wachsen, dass ich sie schön da drüber/durch fischen kann...

grüße


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Noch nicht getestet, aber wenn jetzt das Kraut ordentlich hochkommt wird das auf jeden Fall nachgeholt!



Sobald ich mal Zeit habe, ich hoffe nächstes Wochenende... #6


----------



## James8 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Hey Gemeinde der Schlangenbeschwörer,

hat von euch jetzt eigentlich einer die Schlangen über die letzte Saison mal vernünftig getestet??
Ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich sie nur 1x kurz um das Laufverhalten zu sehen an meiner Rute hatte|uhoh:#d

Immer wenn ich sie mal vernünftig hätte fischen können hatte ich keine mit|gr:|gr:

Also lasst mal hören.

Grüße


----------



## Wunstorfer (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Ski heil!
hab mir eben mal den heissen Trööt reingezogen :q
Coole Aktion! Da man nix von Fängen liest, wäre es ja möglich, dass noch Schlängler irgendwo bei euch in der Kiste schlummern. Ich würde gern 1x grün und 1x weiss probieren.
Wenn noch jemand diese Exemplare hat und sie vielleicht loswerden will, schicke ich das Geld für 2 Schlängler+Rückporto per Post.


----------



## Ronacts (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Hallo Jungs

habe die Köder  wie am Anfang vom Tread mitbestellt, leider schlummern sie seit dem auch in meinem Keller.
Also wer Interesse hat und 6 der Schlangen 
1x schwarz
1x braun
2x grün
1x rot
1xperlmutt
und einen Haken möchte kann sich bei mir melden.

ich habe an ca 15 € incl Versand gedacht

Gruß Ronny


----------



## ReptiAmphiArthro (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Ich weiß ist schon älter aber gibbet die mitlerweile in Deutschland?
Echsen,Ratten,Frösche als Kunstköder sind ja reichlich in deutschland zu kaufen.
Konnte nur die dinger aus hartem Gummi oder Plastik finden.
Aber da ich relativ oft schlangen und Blindschleichen sehe an meinem Hausgewässer und gerade letztens (Ja bei den Temperaturen ) eine durchs wasser geschlängelt ist bin ich jetzt Interresiert zu testen.
Nebenbei kennt jemand von euch ne Deutsche Schlangenart in Schwarz mit weißer unterseite ca1m Lang?
Grüße


----------



## Jennic (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*



ReptiAmphiArthro schrieb:


> Nebenbei kennt jemand von euch ne Deutsche Schlangenart in Schwarz mit weißer unterseite ca1m Lang?
> Grüße



Ringelnatter?


----------



## Katteker (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Ringelnatter


----------



## zanderzone (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie heißt dieser Köder???*

Ihr macht hier ein riesen Faß auf um die Dinger zubestellen und dann angelt da niemand mit?? das kann nicht euer Ernst sein??|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------

